# Exposed to decoquinate(deccox)



## moley829 (Feb 24, 2015)

We have goats and chickens. We have always thrown handfuls of our goat feed to our chickens as they seem to think it is the best stuff. We bought some new feed for our goats from a local feed store that was medicated with decoquinate and we didnt realize it. So our chickens have received two handfuls every day for the last two weeks. We have 23 chickens and my hands aren't that big. My question is what about the eggs? Can we eat them? We already have eaten some with no ill effects. The instructions online say 1# of medication to o e portion of feed. There is no way they got that much. Please help. Any advise would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I did some reading on the deccox. The only place I found that even talked about chickens having it was in Europe. They feel it's safe for chickens, that residues appear to migrate to skin and fat. And that's where it stops. Nothing was said about whether they found it in eggs. I did not find anything about whether it was a problem for humans but found that they tested rats and rabbits without finding any bad side effects. 

Maybe it hasn't been around long enough or they just haven't done that many studies to know for certain.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Just a quick look on the net has no milk withdrawal in goats, so I'm guessing that the eggs for consumption is ok. 
Any body else?
BTW, welcome to the forum!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's for the prevention of coccidiosis in livestock, including poultry. That said, it is similar to amprolium aka corid. Therefore no egg withdrawal period.
https://dailymed.nlm.nih.gov/dailymed/drugInfo.cfm?id=38177
http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/decoquinate


----------



## moley829 (Feb 24, 2015)

I was concerned because the page I read said to not feed it to laying hens. 
http://www.drugs.com/pro/deccox.html


----------



## moley829 (Feb 24, 2015)

And thank you for the welcome nannypattyrn. I have been on here for a while but I don't post often.


----------

